# Coca Cola Ribs



## maggie22 (Jul 31, 2017)

Hi, husband wants me to make some coca cola ribs...cant find a recipe that matches how he describes them. All I'm finding are ones that include bbq sauce in the recipe and he said they didn't have sauce on them. Anyone ever make them?


----------



## chef jimmyj (Aug 1, 2017)

We need more info young lady...Are these marinated and smoked as opposed to all the braised recipes made in the oven? Where he see these?...JJ


----------



## gary s (Aug 1, 2017)

*Good morning and welcome to the forum from beautiful sunny day here in East Texas, and the best site on the web. L**ots of great people with tons of information on just about everything.*

*        **  Gary*


----------



## phatbac (Aug 1, 2017)

the only recipe i could find on Jeff's smoking-meat site tha tmight fit the bill was this...

http://www.smoking-meat.com/march-23-2017-smoked-pork-country-style-ribs-cherry-dr-pepper

i haven't tried it specifically but it looks really good.

Happy Smoking,

phatbac (Aaron)


----------



## maggie22 (Aug 1, 2017)

Chef JimmyJ said:


> We need more info young lady...Are these marinated and smoked as opposed to all the braised recipes made in the oven? Where he see these?...JJ



I want to marinate them and then do them on the grill. Just didn't know if there were any recipes that don't call for using the coke and bbq sauce to marinate. I can't smoke them because I have a crabby neighbor, or I would do that ideally. I'm thinking maybe dry mustard, a little chili powder, salt and pepper and then cola...what do u Think?


----------



## mike5051 (Aug 1, 2017)

Welcome to the forum!  You can grill them but not smoke them?  I disturb my neighbors way more with my grilling!  

Mike


----------



## kajunpig (Aug 1, 2017)

Welcome to the forum, i new here myself. I found this recipe and copied it here for you. Im not real sure this what your looking for but it kinda sounds like what you are describing. You can modify it to your liking. Hope this helps, good luck and good smokin.....


Since you have a crabby neighbor maybe invite them over at supper time for some ribs and a cold beverage.


COCA-COLA BABY BACK RIBS	 
3 racks baby back ribs
1 two liter Coca-Cola (not diet)
1/2 cup mustard
1 cup of your favorite pork rub
Lightly sea salt each rack
1/4 cup butter
1 1/2 cup of your favorite BBQ sauce

Begin by peeling off the membrane on the bone side of each rack. Rub both sides of each rack evenly with mustard first, followed by your rub. The mustard allows the rub to stick to the meat and ensures that it doesn't wash off from the Coke. Place the racks in a roasting pan meat side down, and fill the pan with Coca-Cola. Cover pan with aluminum foil and refrigerate over night.

The next day, preheat the oven to 300°F. Place the ribs in the oven and cook for approximately 2 hours, Be sure to keep the meat side down to keep the moisture and sweetness.

On a stove top, melt the butter with the BBQ sauce you have chosen.

Heat grill to a medium-high temperature. After the ribs have fully cooked in the oven, place them directly on the grill. Brush BBQ sauce evenly on both sides of the racks. Leave ribs on grill for 3 minutes with cover down. Serve extra BBQ sauce on side.


----------



## maggie22 (Aug 1, 2017)

mike5051 said:


> Welcome to the forum!  You can grill them but not smoke them?  I disturb my neighbors way more with my grilling!
> 
> Mike



Yes, she is just a bitter older lady and since we live in a condo we aren't even supposed to have a charcoal grill but management allows us so trying to keep the peace. Lol


----------



## mike5051 (Aug 1, 2017)

Maggie22 said:


> Yes, she is just a bitter older lady and since we live in a condo we aren't even supposed to have a charcoal grill but management allows us so trying to keep the peace. Lol


When I'm smoking, just a faint trace of wood burning, kinda like a fireplace.  When I'm grilling....seared meat smoke everywhere!  Smells wonderful!  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Mike


----------



## maggie22 (Aug 1, 2017)

I'm sure it didn't even bother her she's just..well...her.


----------



## chef jimmyj (Aug 2, 2017)

Had the same issue with an upstairs neighbor. Full permission from the complex but he complained anyway. Got to the point that I only could smoke late at night or very windy days with the smoke blowing away from the building. I have been using the recipe below as a Finishing Sauce on Pulled Pork. Should work for you as well...JJ

*POP Sauce*

2C Cola

1/2C Apple Cider Vinegar

2T Rub, whatever's on the meat.

1T Mustard

1T Molasses

1T Colgin Hickory Liquid Smoke

Add all to a pot and bring to a simmer, for 5 minutes. 

For Finishing Sauce, keep warm and add to meat.

For Marinade, cool for 30 minutes the refrigerate until cold.

Marinate meat overnight.

For Glaze, reduce over low heat until syrupy. Brush over grilling meat and caramelize.


----------



## maggie22 (Aug 3, 2017)

Yeah some people just like to be that way. Thank you so much for the recipe it sounds really good! I ended up winging it but they turned out really good. And extremely moist so that is always wonderful.


----------



## mdboatbum (Aug 4, 2017)

I'm guessing here, but try this:

Marinate your ribs in Coke for 24 hours. There are a lot of folks who think the acids in Coke will break down the meat fibers leading to more tender ribs. I personally don't agree, but if he wants Coca Cola ribs, he should have coca cola ribs. What WILL happen is you'll have ribs that have been marinated in a sweet/acidic marinade, which will taste pretty damn good.

After they've soaked in the Coke for 24 hours, take 'em out and pat 'em dry. Sprinkle on any dry rub that suits your fancy. Since you're going to be doing these in the oven, use something with smoked paprika as the main ingredient.

Set your oven to 300°. Put the ribs on a rack in a sheet pan. Check on them after 3 hours. They likely won't be done until 4 hours, but just make sure. You're looking for a temperature of 190°-200°. The lower the temp, the firmer the meat will be. Fall off the bone will be between 200° and 205°. Probe the rack between the 2 center bones, or the fattest part of the rack.

When they reach temperature, remove and sit on the counter, loosely covered in foil for an hour or until the temperature drops to 150°. Just let 'em sit for an hour, it'll be close enough.

Eat.

Enjoy.


----------

